# orange v green roylan dub dub



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

recently bought some orange dub dub and i,m impressed with what it can do for such a light pull.

so i,m wondering what the green is like in comparason,

has anybody tried both?

i have tried a search but can only get reviews by gamekeeper john ,but he used orange single tubes and green with a taper , so not a direct comparason although the reviews were interesting.


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

hi I tried both not crony tested or any thing I always used green DUB DUB but when I seen gamekeeper john's vid on you tube I got some orange it is good but I still use the green stuff just seem's to have more zip I shoot 12mm steel I have also try the yellow and plum DUB DUB yellow is good for loop bands bit of a heaver draw weight but seem's very powerful plum is to heavy for me did not like it at all if I could only use 1 I wood go with the green


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've only tried the green that someone kindly sent me. It was a bit too light by itself but makes wonderful cocktail tubes with Tex's natural latex tube inside


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the replies

have now ordered some green.

tried the heavier stuff that you use ruthie and it is good for the heavy ammo ,so i,m now trying the lighter stuff for my lighter ammo.


----------

